# Things to ask a potential buyer



## WildWolves (Nov 15, 2021)

What are good questions to ask someone looking to buy a puppy from you? What all should be done to make sure they’re a good home (as best as you can figure out, because people can still hide things unfortunately)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Experience with large herding dogs, time commitment, $ commitment beyond the purchase (vet, food), family makeup (young kids?), expected average day to look like, understanding of exercise requirements, other pets in the house, understanding of GSD drives.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

More important than what they say they plan to do what is their current lifestyle. A couch potato will tend to revert to being a couch potato


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Will they love him unconditionally, share their lives with him and spoil him rotten?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WildWolves said:


> What are good questions to ask someone looking to buy a puppy from you? What all should be done to make sure they’re a good home (as best as you can figure out, because people can still hide things unfortunately)


Two things I know, if you let people talk they will screw themselves if they are being deceitful and if you ask the same question repeatedly among other questions you will get different answers. I asked a suspect for his birthdate 6 times in a few minutes of conversation and got 5 different answers.
Talk to people. I have talked to the same breeders over many years, by now they know I'm crazy!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

drparker151 said:


> More important than what they say they plan to do what is their current lifestyle. A couch potato will tend to revert to being a couch potato


Good point.
"I wanted a GSD because I'm lazy but planned to take up running...."


----------

